# Vehicle



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

We will be importing our vehicle when we come to Cyprus and we have a personalised plate - this has a high value in the uK

Can the plate be used in cyprus, amd would it have any value?

Regards

hotshop


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hotshop said:


> We will be importing our vehicle when we come to Cyprus and we have a personalised plate - this has a high value in the uK
> 
> Can the plate be used in cyprus, amd would it have any value?
> 
> ...


No it cannot be used in Cyprus as you have to register the vehicle and apply for Cyprus plates. 

Veronica


----------



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Veronica said:


> No it cannot be used in Cyprus as you have to register the vehicle and apply for Cyprus plates.
> 
> Veronica


Thanks Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

hotshop said:


> We will be importing our vehicle when we come to Cyprus and we have a personalised plate - this has a high value in the uK
> 
> Can the plate be used in cyprus, amd would it have any value?
> 
> ...


what you can do is remove your registration and put your plate on retention before you move, change to another number which you can lose when you re-register here. 


Please note this has all been covered in previous threads. Have a look around the forum, it must be about a year ago ar maybe more


----------

